# Need A Bezel For An O&W



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

My mate has knocked off, and lost the bezel for his watch, a Mirage III. Here's a picture:










I said I'd ask about a replacement bezel. I think the inside diamtre is 32mm. Will any similar bezel fit? Can I get a Sinn style, Rolex style or similar from Ebay and the like? When I get one do I glue it in place with araldyte or is there some more sophisticated method of attachment? Is the 32mm a standard size?

Where should I be looking to buy one? Does O&W have a site or sell replacements?

Thanks all,

Charlie


----------



## beach bum (Aug 9, 2010)

[quote

Where should I be looking to buy one? Does O&W have a site or sell replacements?

Thanks all,

Charlie


----------



## Char1ie (Oct 13, 2008)

beach bum said:


> [quote
> 
> Where should I be looking to buy one? Does O&W have a site or sell replacements?
> 
> ...


 My first post here :derisive: you've come to the right place but wrong Dept., this forum is hosted by an O&W dealer and he does do spares on the front page. here :-

http://www.rltwatches.co.uk/acatalog/O___W_Parts.html

Hope that helps

beach bum


----------



## Stinch (Jul 9, 2008)

I would still contact Roy to double check that he can't get something.

Roger


----------

